
My quest for a dream job - kshk123
In three months time, I will be completing 13 years as a software professional, and my quest for that “dream” job still continues. As a student of computer science, and while I was a fresher in the industry, I always had a vision of a dream job. The vision has only got sharper over the years, but I have got nowhere near to landing that job.
It does not mean I am unhappy with my current job. I have seen many ups and downs in my career, and finally, since the last few years, I have the feeling of being in control. I am quite content in what I am doing. 
So, why this ongoing quest for a dream job. Why not be happy with what I have got and let life continue like this.
The answer is quite clear. I have always wanted a career that I would be proud of. Some day, when I look back at my career, I should feel that I have achieved something, that I was part of something special, something extra-ordinary. My career is just not about earning money, just not about getting jobs done, but being a part of something which affects millions of lives, being part of something which is ground-breaking. That is my dream, that is where I always wanted to reach, and I know I am quite far off from there. I have gained good knowledge, I have grown as a professional, I have earned the respect and trust of my peers and superiors, but haven’t really “achieved” what I wanted to.
When I use Windows, I wonder how proud the developers who have designed and worked on it, would be. Those engineers who are working on Project Loon would be so excited. Or those lucky software engineers, who work in CERN, how challenging and satisfying their jobs must be.
Developing an OS, working in path breaking research teams, working on developing of new standards or being part of a kick-ass start-up, those are some jobs that would be my “dream”. That is where I want to reach, and not there yet. I don’t know if I will ever make it there, but my quest will continue.
======
Phithagoras
There's a lot of important open source stuff that can use help from
experienced individuals. i.e. Tor. It probably won't pay, but you'll be doing
something incredible, and nobody but yourself can stop you.

~~~
kshk123
Thank you very much. Being part of open source is quite on top of my to-do
list. I just somehow have to find time to get started.

